# URL aufrufen & protokollieren



## Zauberlehrling (15. Aug 2005)

Hallo,
ich möchte ein Java-Programm schreiben, um meinen Html-server zu testen. Ich möchte also die entsprechende URL aufrufen, und dann die Zeit protokollieren, die der server benötigt, um die entsprechende Internetseite vollständig zum client, also zu meinem Programm, zurück zu schicken.

Kann mir jemand sagen, wie man am besten eine url aufruft und den Zeitpunkt erhält, wenn die seite "fertig" übertragen wurde? Muss man dafür einen vollständigen Client implementieren? Hab vorher noch nie mit Clients etc. gearbeitet...


----------



## Nick H. (15. Aug 2005)

da gibts ne viel einfachere Möglichkeit
bin ich aber auch erst nach ner Zeit drauf gekommen

du rufst die Seite mit nem normalen Browser auf zB Firefox

und stopst bei deiner Server-Software mit currentTimeMillis von der Anfrage
bis dann wenn die FOR-Schleife die antwort weggeschickt hat

das verzögert sich natürlich noch ein kleines bisschen
aber nicht mal um ein paar ms
also das is egal


----------



## Bleiglanz (15. Aug 2005)

schau dir JMeter von Apache an


----------



## Guest (16. Aug 2005)

danke, ich schau mir das mal an...


----------

